#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  5 Popular LinkedIn Learning Courses for Women

## Bhavya

To celebrate International Women's Day, LinkedIn has unlocked five popular LinkedIn Learning courses for women. LinkedIn has made these five popular LinkedIn Learning courses for women available for free for a limited period. You can get more information about this new initiative here.

----------

